# Need a dx code for Right inguinal pain



## ksamples (Feb 12, 2009)

The MD performed a 64425 and I don't know which diagnosis to put on the claim with this procedure. Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Feb 12, 2009)

I would look at the 789.XX series


----------



## ksamples (Feb 12, 2009)

*Inguinal pain DX*

That is exactly what I was thinking. I was thinking 789.03. Thanks.


----------



## elenax (Feb 13, 2009)

You can also look at the  721.XX, 724.XX or 729.XX series. Our Doc's usually use the 724.xx series.


----------

